# DDR 3 Memory problem, with 4 GB single RAM module.



## chetan.g (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO motherboard. (that can support total 16 GB DDR3 memory has four memory slots)

 When i first bought this computer i only bought 4GB (2x2 GB module) of RAM DDR3 1333 Mhz since i was on a limited budget. A couple weeks ago I bought additionally 1 module of 4 GB Transcend RAM 1333 Mhz. To scaleup my memory to 8 GB total.

I tried installing 4 GB Transcend RAM it 10 different ways and my motherboard does not recognize it. My computer boots up properly, but no Post-beep sound heard. 

Now, When i install my default  (2x2 GB module) every thing works fine, Upon inserting 4 GB DDR 3 module the problem starts.

I have tried 4 GB module Transcend RAM in every slot but the problem persist, Please let me know how can get through with this problem. 

Regards


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

so both the modules work fine individually? There might be issue of timing.
This is the reason it is not recommend to use different brands of RAM together.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2012)

^^ No, there is no such issues if you use RAM of different brands. He has clearly mentioned that when he faces the problem when he inserts the 4GB stick only. So, its most probable that this stick is a faulty one. 
OP, do check this stick on another PC.


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> so both the modules work fine individually? There might be issue of timing.
> This is the reason it is not recommend to use different brands of RAM together.





saswat23 said:


> ^^ No, there is no such issues if you use RAM of different brands. He has clearly mentioned that when he faces the problem when he inserts the 4GB stick only. So, its most probable that this stick is a faulty one.
> OP, do check this stick on another PC.



Thanks for the reply guys , I have tried the 4 GB module into the vendor and then in my friends computer, there the computer boots properly , therefore the seems to be working.

not able to understand where is the problem lie,,, in motherboard or in RAM,

One query ... weather the ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO motherboard cannot support the 4GB one module RAM?? or I have to buy 2x2 GB RAM ??
Please note: my motherboard supports a total of 16 GB ram ... plz help to knock out this issue as I dont known what to do with this Transcend 4GB ram module.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2012)

Your mobo has 4 DIMM slots. Your mobo can have 16GB memory total. Do the math. What do you find? Your mobo supports *4GB max memory per slot*.

Have you tried to boot only with the 4GB single stick? Try that. Make sure you insert the module properly. Listen for the "*click*" when the latch closes onto it.
Maybe your PC is not booting because you're not properly inserting the 4GB stick.


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 31, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Your mobo has 4 DIMM slots. Your mobo can have 16GB memory total. Do the math. What do you find? Your mobo supports *4GB max memory per slot*.
> 
> Have you tried to boot only with the 4GB single stick? Try that. Make sure you insert the module properly. Listen for the "*click*" when the latch closes onto it.
> Maybe your PC is not booting because you're not properly inserting the 4GB stick.



Thank Gaurav for you suggestion, yes my mobo has 4 DIMM slots that supports total 16 GB of memory.

As per your suggestion, I have tried it on every slot (I have installed module properly with "click" sound) but nothing happen , the computer still remains unresponsive or no post beep sound. 

Plz help what should I do to make it run....


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 31, 2012)

Does the red light on motherboard keep`s on blinking?


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

@ OP - update the mobo bios to the latest version available , reset cmos setting by removing the battery ( and put it again on the place after 2 mins ) and then try with the 4GB ram module again.


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 31, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> Does the red light on motherboard keep`s on blinking?





topgear said:


> @ OP - update the mobo bios to the latest version available , reset cmos setting by removing the battery ( and put it again on the place after 2 mins ) and then try with the 4GB ram module again.



Thanks for the suggestions, I have reseted the CMOS as per your suggestion but no use, still the same problem. For updating the BIOS, I dont know it will make any difference coz the motherboard default BIOS is configured to hold 16 GB memory, I dont think updating the BIOS will help me to resolve the issue.
So, I have reseted the CMOS battery by removing and installed it iin after 2mins, tried with 4 GB module , still no response.

What could be the problem, plz help


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the RAM is faulty get it replaced.


----------



## helion (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you try to put it in the nominated slot? The mobo manual will indicate into which slot the first(or the only) RAM stick must go.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 31, 2012)

1. check whether they aree of same ;CL' rating or not. i.e. CL8 & CL9 can't work together.
2. Put your 2x @GB modules in A1 & B1 slot. And then Put that 4GB module into A2 slot.
3. Reset BIOS.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys he cant even get it started with the 2 GB chips removed and only 4 GB placed in Slot. So I don't think its because of CL issue and he also has tried putting it in all the 4 slots one by one and still fails.

So I think the RAM is dead.


----------



## helion (Mar 31, 2012)

If the RAM were dead, it must not have worked when tested with others' mobos. Hence it is either incompatible by some or the other reason - like the no. of memory chips, configuration - single sided/double sided, how much is each chip's memory*, or the loose possibility that the sequence of actions leading to inserting the RAM have not necessarily been in order.

*Details about these are usually published in the mobo manual/ website.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 31, 2012)

Better update the Motherboard BIOS as it might not support some newer versions of Ram which are released after the BIOS you're currently having. BIOS update might update compatibility with the newer rams. 785G is a relatively older chipset and a BIOS update might work.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 31, 2012)

the configuration isn't right didn't you get it  for 4 ram slot you cant use 2x2 gb modules and one 4gb modules either only 4gb modules or 2 gb modules not both together


----------



## Cilus (Mar 31, 2012)

There is nothing like that you can only use same sized Ram modules while using multiple modules. Also read it carefully, he tried with only the 4 GB ram but still didn't work out for him
I , myself used 4 Ram modules, two 2GB modules and two 4 GB modules, simultaneously without issues for a long time.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 1, 2012)

As long as it doesn't work on Own mobo then its Broken 

On a serious note try BIOS update as Cilus suggested.


----------



## Minion (Apr 1, 2012)

Replace it.


----------



## chetan.g (Apr 2, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I think the RAM is faulty get it replaced.





helion said:


> Did you try to put it in the nominated slot? The mobo manual will indicate into which slot the first(or the only) RAM stick must go.





d6bmg said:


> 1. check whether they aree of same ;CL' rating or not. i.e. CL8 & CL9 can't work together.
> 2. Put your 2x @GB modules in A1 & B1 slot. And then Put that 4GB module into A2 slot.
> 3. Reset BIOS.





Tech_Wiz said:


> Guys he cant even get it started with the 2 GB chips removed and only 4 GB placed in Slot. So I don't think its because of CL issue and he also has tried putting it in all the 4 slots one by one and still fails.
> 
> So I think the RAM is dead.





helion said:


> If the RAM were dead, it must not have worked when tested with others' mobos. Hence it is either incompatible by some or the other reason - like the no. of memory chips, configuration - single sided/double sided, how much is each chip's memory*, or the loose possibility that the sequence of actions leading to inserting the RAM have not necessarily been in order.
> 
> *Details about these are usually published in the mobo manual/ website.





Cilus said:


> Better update the Motherboard BIOS as it might not support some newer versions of Ram which are released after the BIOS you're currently having. BIOS update might update compatibility with the newer rams. 785G is a relatively older chipset and a BIOS update might work.





dfcols71 said:


> the configuration isn't right didn't you get it  for 4 ram slot you cant use 2x2 gb modules and one 4gb modules either only 4gb modules or 2 gb modules not both together





Cilus said:


> There is nothing like that you can only use same sized Ram modules while using multiple modules. Also read it carefully, he tried with only the 4 GB ram but still didn't work out for him
> I , myself used 4 Ram modules, two 2GB modules and two 4 GB modules, simultaneously without issues for a long time.





Tech_Wiz said:


> As long as it doesn't work on Own mobo then its Broken
> 
> On a serious note try BIOS update as Cilus suggested.





Minion said:


> Replace it.




Thanks for your reply guys, Hear is the UN-understandable thing, that worked for me:

I took the same MHz frequency 4 GB ram of different company (Hyundai Electronics) from my friend mobo and installed into my mobo with 2x2 gb rams and the result is .... i could hear the post beep sound and the mobo detected 8 GB DDR 3 RAM. 
Now, for testing purpose, I installed the initial transcend 4GB ram to my friends MOBO and it worked (as predicted). So at last I exchanged my transcend 4 GB RAM with my friends 4 GB RAM.

But, I am unable to understand, why this 4 GB transcend RAM was not running in my mobo and it run on my friends mobo ?? and also, after installing additionally 4GB RAM (total 8 GB) my Windows XP performance doesn't improved and it detects only 3.25 GB RAM (i.e 4 GB)..still my PC is too slow...


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2012)

3.25GB / 4GB ram is good enough  for most people and most of them don't notice any "SLOW" effect - 8Gb ram won't make things quicker unless you have proper apps which can use all those amount of ram and to use all those 8GB ram just use win7 x64.

Sometime mobos have compatibility issue with certain memory chips and this is the reason why Transcend 4GB ram is not working with your mobo but  Hyundai Electronics / Hynix ram is working ... most of the time issues like this can be solved with a bios update easily


----------



## chetan.g (Apr 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> 3.25GB / 4GB ram is good enough  for most people and most of them don't notice any "SLOW" effect - 8Gb ram won't make things quicker unless you have proper apps which can use all those amount of ram and to use all those 8GB ram just use win7 x64.
> 
> Sometime mobos have compatibility issue with certain memory chips and this is the reason why Transcend 4GB ram is not working with your mobo but  Hyundai Electronics / Hynix ram is working ... most of the time issues like this can be solved with a bios update easily



oky...thats way this issue... i was not aware of.... thanks ... but, my PC is toooo slow.. i have scanned it with antivirus and found no virus and malware receding in my PC. I had done defragmenting my drive too.  Nowadays It take 5-6 seconds to open a file or folder... I thought adding extra RAM would make my PC somewhat faster but its showing the same performance even in 8 GB RAM...

For bios update ... how can i go for it?? .. I found a utility named "biosagentplus" that update the bios from windows,,, is it safe to use ?


----------



## helion (Apr 2, 2012)

For BIOS update, go to the mobo website and look for the latest stable release for the particular mobo you have. The usual way is to find the .EXE file that can be installed from within Windows. It usually installs at the next reboot, so keeping the UPS on at the time is essential.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

for updating bios it' s safer to use a USB fat32 formatted pen drive - copy the downloaded bios file into the the PD and start the update process from bios - most of the mobos nowadays have option to update bios from within bios itself and the process is very simple

as for your slowness issue - just format the OS install partition and install a fresh copy of win 7 x64 - update it to SP1 and download and install all the updates for the OS and updated drivers for each and every hardware componenets you have.


----------



## chetan.g (Apr 6, 2012)

helion said:


> For BIOS update, go to the mobo website and look for the latest stable release for the particular mobo you have. The usual way is to find the .EXE file that can be installed from within Windows. It usually installs at the next reboot, so keeping the UPS on at the time is essential.





topgear said:


> for updating bios it' s safer to use a USB fat32 formatted pen drive - copy the downloaded bios file into the the PD and start the update process from bios - most of the mobos nowadays have option to update bios from within bios itself and the process is very simple
> 
> as for your slowness issue - just format the OS install partition and install a fresh copy of win 7 x64 - update it to SP1 and download and install all the updates for the OS and updated drivers for each and every hardware components you have.



Thanks for the guidance and support ... i will do as u stated..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 17, 2012)

You can post your pc config , so that I will know that it is a dual Channel or whatsoever.


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 17, 2012)

also check if your RAM module is *SINGLE SIDED OR DOUBLE SIDED*.
means the memory chips are on 1 side of RAM or Both sides of RAM.
some motherboards do not support single sided RAMs

Supported memory configurations



DIMM Capacity	Configuration	SDRAM Density	SDRAM Organization Front-side / Back-side	Number of SDRAM Devices
512 MB	Single-sided	1 Gbit	64 M x 16 / empty	4
1 GB	Single-sided	1 Gbit	128 M x 8 / empty	8
1 GB	Single-sided	2 Gbit	128 M x 16 / empty	4
2 GB	Double-sided	1 Gbit	128 M x 8 / 128 M x 8	16
2 GB	Single-sided	2 Gbit	128 M x 16 / empty	8
4 GB	Double-sided	2 Gbit	256 M x 8 / 256 M x 8	16
4 GB	Single-sided	4 Gbit	512 M x 8 / empty	8
8 GB	Double-sided	4 Gbit	512 M x 8 / 512 M x 8	16

this is just an example....it is of my motherboard....find for your motherboard specs guide that came with it

*Qualified Vendor List for memory for your motherboard *

*dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/M4A785TD-V_EVO/M4A785TD-V-EVO-Memory-QVL.zip


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 17, 2012)

QVL is a piece of Sh*t for most of the boards. Once can run almost any DDR3 RAM on any board just by manually tweaking.


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> QVL is a piece of Sh*t for most of the boards. Once can run almost any DDR3 RAM on any board just by manually tweaking.



i posted it so that the OP can check the SS/DS CONFIGURATION FOR HIS MOBO...


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> You can post your pc config , so that I will know that it is a dual Channel or whatsoever.



read the first post of Op - he has ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO mobo.

BTW, OP has solved his issue by exchanging his non compatible ram module with his friend's ram module which is working OK on OP's mobo now. So locking this thread for now.

@ *OP* - if you need to unlock this thread just PM any mod.


----------

